# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Microgynon30 (2 weken te vroeg ongesteld?) stress?

## ezzie

Hallo, ik gebruik nu ongeveer een jaar de pil micragonon30. Ik ben altijd erg goed met pillen slikken dus ben er ook nooit 1 vergeten. Toch is het nu de 3e keer dat ik na 2 weken alweer ongesteld ben...en dat hield pas op nadat ik dus echt ongesteld moest worden 2 weken later dus bloed dan 3 weken. Het was dan niet hevig. Maar nu sinds 2 dagen terug precies weer hetzelfde verhaal alleen is het nu wel wat heviger. Het lijkt mij niet dat microgonon30 te weinig hormonen bevat!ik wil ook zeker geen zwaardere nemen. Zou het kunnen dat het gewoon door stress kan komen? en heb ik meer kans om zwanger te raken? ik kan volgende week terrecht bij mijn huisarts. ik vind haar alleen niet zo fijn om mee te praten dus het helpt misschien al als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

De Microgynon 30 is inderdaad een niet al te lichte pil! Maar vaak wordt er gedacht dat het ligt aan het feit dat een pil te licht is, maar een onregelmatige menstruatie kan ook opspelen doordat een pil juist TE ZWAAR is!! Dus teveel hormonen. Je schrijft dat je hem nu een jaar slikt. Maar het maakt niet uit hoelang je een pil slikt, want de pil kan ten aller tijden te licht of te zwaar worden, waardoor je weer onregelmatig bloedverlies krijgt. Het is in ieder geval heel goed van je dat je al een afspraak hebt gemaakt bij je huisarts. Het zal mij niets verbazen als je toch over wordt gezet naar een ander soort pil als dit vaker voorkomt. Stress zou eventueel ook kunnen tuurlijk, maar als ik jou verhaal goed begrijpt is dit al de derde keer dat je dit hebt. Dus ik denk eerder dat het toch aan de pil ligt.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## ezzie

Hoi Deylanna,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Daar heb ik wel wat aan bij de huisarts denk ik ;-)
De andere keren was het alleen meer een beetje bruinige afscheiding maar nu is het gewoon alsof ik echt ongesteld ben (naja niet dat je dat echt bent met de pil!) ik heb ook echt buikkrampen. De laatste week is voor mij wel heel stressvol geweest, er is veel aan de hand en ik heb nu al 3 nachten achter elkaar bijna geen oog dicht gedaan, ik ben nog nooit zo moe geweest :-(. 
Een vriendin van mij slikte microgynon20 maar vanwege erg onregelmatige huid is ze overgestapt op de diane pil en heeft ze mij haar overige pakjes gegeven! Dat is lichter dan microgynon30 neem ik aan? misschien kan ik die wel slikken volgens de huisarts toch?
Hoe komt het dat jij er zoveel van weet?

Groetjes :-)

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Tja, je zou op eigen houtje over kunnen stappen van de Microgynon30 naar de Mycrogynon20, maar ikzelf zou het verstandiger vinden om dit eerst met je huisarts te overleggen. Zomaar uit je eigen overstappen qua medicatie, ben ik geen voorstaander van, ook niet als het om de anticonceptie gaat. De microgynon20 is inderdaad iets lichter dan de Microgynon30. Daarin tegen is de Diana pil nog zwaarder dan de Microgynon30. De Diana heeft 35 microgram ethinylestradiol, en de Microgynon heeft 30 microgram ethinylestradiol. 
Dan antwoordt op jou vraag hoe het komt dat ik er "zoveel" van af weet. hahaah. Tja, wat zal ik daar nou eens op antwoorden. hahaha. 
Ik heb jaren gewerkt al verpleegkundige/verzorgende en weet dus vrij veel af van medicatie. Het is niet zo dat ik van ALLE medicatie wat af weet, maar van een hele hoop soorten weet ik wel bepaalde dingen. Je behoort wat van medicatie af te weten als je je werk nauwkeurig wilt doen. Dus vandaar. Nou, heb je antwoord op je vraag?? haha. 

liefs
déylanna

----------


## dotito

> Hallo, ik gebruik nu ongeveer een jaar de pil micragonon30. Ik ben altijd erg goed met pillen slikken dus ben er ook nooit 1 vergeten. Toch is het nu de 3e keer dat ik na 2 weken alweer ongesteld ben...en dat hield pas op nadat ik dus echt ongesteld moest worden 2 weken later dus bloed dan 3 weken. Het was dan niet hevig. Maar nu sinds 2 dagen terug precies weer hetzelfde verhaal alleen is het nu wel wat heviger. Het lijkt mij niet dat microgonon30 te weinig hormonen bevat!ik wil ook zeker geen zwaardere nemen. Zou het kunnen dat het gewoon door stress kan komen? en heb ik meer kans om zwanger te raken? ik kan volgende week terrecht bij mijn huisarts. ik vind haar alleen niet zo fijn om mee te praten dus het helpt misschien al als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft
> alvast bedankt!


hallo, 
uit ervaring heb ik ook vroeger deze pil genomen en ik heb er nooit geen last mee gehad.
als je eventueel last van stres hebt kan dat daar altijd mee te maken hebben,van stres kun je rare dingen krijgen. zou je in geen enkel geval niet te veel zorgen maken. maar de pil is wel afhankelijk van persoon tot persoon, het is zowiezo een lichte pil. het kan altijd dat microgonon30 te licht voor je is.praat er gerust met je dokter over,je hoeft je er niet lastig om te voelen. maar wees toch maar voorzichtig met die tussentijdse bloedingen!!! beste he !! :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook eens korte tijd microgynon genomen...omdat ik een lichtere pil wilde als de diane35 (die ik al jaren en jaren slikte..ook voor lichte acné),maar aangezien ik van de microgynon ook telkens doorbraakbloedingen kreeg ben ik op advies van mijn gyneacoloog overgestapt op Yasmin...en die werkt voor mij perfect!! Dat is ook een lichte pîl...mss een ideetje??
Het is ook een pil die je mag doorslikken zonder problemen (ik heb altijd zeer zware en pijnlijke menstruaties) en dus wordt ik maar 2 tot 4 keer per jaar ongesteld.  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ook ik had vroeger problemen met extra bloedingen tussendoor. Uiteindelijk weet ik nu dat ik de pil absoluut niet had mogen slikken met een sterk verhoogd risico op trombose. Weet niet of dat de reden is geweest van mijn tussen tijdse bloedingen.

----------


## Déylanna

> Hallo,
> 
> Ook ik had vroeger problemen met extra bloedingen tussendoor. Uiteindelijk weet ik nu dat ik de pil absoluut niet had mogen slikken met een sterk verhoogd risico op trombose. Weet niet of dat de reden is geweest van mijn tussen tijdse bloedingen.



Hey collega  :Wink: 

Wilde ff op jou post reageren. Een 'sterk' verhoogt risico op trombose speelt geen rol bij tussentijdse bloedingen. Tussen die twee dingen is er GEEN verband. Maar wat vervelend voor je dat jij een verhoogd risico op trombose hebt, zeg.  :Frown:  Pffffffff

liefs en een knufff xx
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hi,

Bedankt voor je antwoord! Zelfs de artsen hebben mij nog nooit zo'n duidelijk antwoord gegeven. Hier heb je dus ook collega's voor  :Smile:  .

----------

